# Nikolaustrial am 3.12.2011 in Köln



## rontech (19. November 2011)

Juchhu, Danke Phil! Schön, dass es doch klappen wird. NIKOLAUSTRIAL 2011 in den Abenteuerhallen Köln-Kalk, hier nachzulesen:
http://abenteuerhallen.jugz.de/info/programm/fahrrad.html


----------



## trialelmi (25. November 2011)

Ok ich hoffe im Frühjahr findet die Jam wieder statt. Da würde ich gerne hin, auch wenn ich unschönen Kontakt mit dem betonboden und gebrochener Rippe hatte voriges Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. November 2011)

Denke Dennis und ich sind mit den neuen Bikes da.


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. November 2011)

ich hoffe es ist jemand da, der den anreisenden am dienstag, 06.12.2011 die Tür aufmacht ;-)
Ein Mod sollte sich berufen fühlen die aktuellen Posts mit richtigen Datum in einen neuen Thread zu schieben.


----------



## bikersemmel (26. November 2011)

Aus essen kommen auch einige.
Kann mal jemand die genauen Zeiten angeben:
wann get es los?
 bis wann die Anmeldung? 
 bis wann ist es geplant?

Freu mich schon euch alle wieder zahlreich zu sehen.
LG
Semmel


----------



## duro e (26. November 2011)

werd aufjedenfall mit am start sein , auch wenns recht kurzfristig war nun die bestätigung.


----------



## manobike.Julian (27. November 2011)

Ich denke ich werde auch am Start sein und mir mal ein Bisschen was von Euch abgucken. Mal sehen, ob ich der einzige blutige Anfänger sein werde.

Ich fahre von Essen aus mit dem Auto, könnte auch noch zwei leute mitnehmen. Hab nen Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkupplung und Sprit zahlt der Arbeitgeber. Also wer möchte, kann sich gerne in Essen oder auf dem Weg nach Düsseldorf von mit einsammeln lassen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. November 2011)

Kann mir mal einer die Seite kopieren von der Abenteuerhalle, oder wenigstens die wichtigen Informationen gefiltert hier einfügen ?
Hoffe die Sektionen sind ein bisschen fahrbar (Schwierigkeitsgrad).


----------



## gelöschter User (28. November 2011)

wann ist der nikoluastrial jetzt genau?
am 3.12.2011 (steht so auf der Seite der Abenteuerhalle)
oder wie hier geschreiben am 6.12.2011
wiieviel uhr?
kostet es eintritt?


----------



## duro e (28. November 2011)

werd wohl wieder mittlere line fahren  , hab das jahr nur gefaulenzt und nikks gelernt ^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. November 2011)

duro e, labber nicht. Gib mal paar Infos von der Seite. 
Wann?
Eintritt ?
Wie lange?
Kann ich da Pennen?

Hab davor noch Ersthelfer Lehrgang. 
Muss langsam ein wenig was planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. November 2011)

ich habe auch vor am samstag vorbeizukommen, ich hoffe das noch ein paar oldschool jungs auch da sind......


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (28. November 2011)

Infos Zum Nikolaus Trial 2011.

Also dieses Jahr wird es* kein Wettkampf *geben die Veranstalter möchte gern ein offenes Fahren einrichten und das als ein Art Jam laufen lassen. 
Infos bekommt ihr auch:

Der 9. Nikolaustrial wird also als JAM ausgeführt. Locker und der Fahrspaß steht im Vordergrund. Natürlich fährt man Sektionen. Alles Material ist vorhanden und wer Lust hat fährt, ohne Punktekarte, aber trotzdem so engagiert, wies eben geht.

*Jeder bringt seine eigenen Fahrräder und Motorräder mit. Gefahren wird auf eigenes Risiko, jedoch unter Rücksichtnahme auf andere.*

Drinnen und draußen  Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene, Expert  Fahrrad, Motorrad und Einrad!

Es ist Zeit und Gelegenheit den anderen mal zuzuschauen, halt wie zu Beginn des Trialvereins ohne Punktrichter zum Spass!

so Infos genug:

Da ich zur Zeit bisschen *busy *bin kann ich nicht jede Mail beantworten aber hoffe das es mit diesen Infos Euch weiter geholfen wird.

Vorbereitungen zum FrühlingsJam meets Winter : Datum 18.-19. Februar 2012 laufen schon. .....


Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis beste Grüße Phil


P.S an die Mods bitte um Thread änderung in " Nikolaustrial 3.12. köln " - DANKE !!!!


----------



## rontech (29. November 2011)

http://www.trial-erlebnis.de/veranstaltung.html

http://www.trial-erlebnis.de/trial_09/anfahrt.pdf

http://www.trial-erlebnis.de/trial_11/nikolausinfo.pdf


----------



## trialelmi (29. November 2011)

Werde auch mit Jan vorbei kommen. Freu mich schon. Also 2 Anfänger wieder mehr.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. November 2011)

welchem Jan ?


----------



## trialelmi (29. November 2011)

meinem Jan. Mein Sohn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. November 2011)

Hoffe lohnt sich. Bin erst gegen 17 Uhr da.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2011)

Hey Phil

installiert doch mal in der Halle eine Webcam, damit man wenigstens zu schauen, wenn man schon nicht teilnehmen kann. 

Wünsche allen viel Spaß, aber ich komme erst im Februar zur Jam


----------



## CityTrial (30. November 2011)

Aber ob man da pennen kann, wurd immernoch nicht beantwortet. 

Kann da einer Infos zu geben?


----------



## stonebreaker (30. November 2011)

@ Toto: Ich komm auch vorbei !

Wann gehts denn nun eigendlich los? Auch ein Jam muss ja irgendwann anfangen.

Gruß alex


----------



## duro e (30. November 2011)

@alex
http://www.trial-erlebnis.de/trial_11/nikolausinfo.pdf

wär andere beiträge mal liest , kommt oft weiter im leben


----------



## python (30. November 2011)

wir göttinger kommen auch bei lars steht es noch nicht fest wegen arbeit aber komme mit jan auf jedenfall vorbei ;-) gegen 11...


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2011)

fährt wer an dortmund vorbei und kann mich eventuell einpacken unterwegs , weil auf deutsche bahn steh ich nicht ganz so ^^


----------



## trialelmi (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch mal die Werbetrommel auf Facebook gerührt.


----------



## duro e (2. Dezember 2011)

HAT WER EIN 20" ERSATZ HR ( mit disc aufnahme und wo noch n 12er ritzel drauf ist) ?

mir hats vorhin meine achse zerschossen am hr , nun hab ich sie zwar geklebt und gottseidank sind noch 4gewindegänge im rest der achse . aber ob das die ganze zeit hält will ich nicht austesten. wäre extrem gut wenn mir eventuell wer für den tag n altes hr zur not ausborgen kann.


----------



## gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie lange wird es 
Morgen gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (2. Dezember 2011)

Ca. bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## MatzeD (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenns vorbei ist, hier mal schreiben was los war ?


----------



## biketrialer (3. Dezember 2011)

war cool heute,hat mir sehr gut gefallen!

dickes lob an das team der abenteuerhalle!


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Dezember 2011)

War einfach nur mega Geil!
Gut gemischtes Fahrerfeld, freundliche und hilfsbreite Leute und top Stimmung.
Danke vor allem an Semmel für die Tipps und Ratschläge.
Natürlich auch ein großes Lob an alle Beteiligten der Veranstaltung.
Wir sehen uns im Februar.
MFG
Elias


----------



## trialelmi (3. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Sache hat Spass gemacht ich bin auch im Februar wieder dabei wenn auch nur Sonntag.


----------



## manobike.Julian (3. Dezember 2011)

Hat mir auch gut gefallen. Ich hab zwar als absoluter Anfänger nicht viel von den tollen Möglichkeiten in der Halle gehabt, aber dafür konnte ich mir einiges an Fahrtechnik ansehen und hab mich gefreut, drei Paletten runter zu hopsen und zwei aus dem Stand hoch...

Heute war erst das dritte oder vierte Mal überhaupt für mich auf dem Trial Rad und es hat mich ziemlich motiviert.


----------



## duro e (3. Dezember 2011)

sau geil gewesen , nette leute , viele fortschritte wurden sicherlich verbucht , freundschaften geknüpft und fette lines gefahren ! , der hat hat sich echt für alle gelohnt 

wer nicht dabei war , für den ist der frühlingsjam nächstes jahr ein pflichttermin  ^^


----------



## python (3. Dezember 2011)

ich fand es auch echt geil heute auch vom aufbau her echt TOP !!!!


----------



## manobike.Julian (3. Dezember 2011)

Gibt's da eigentlich irgendwo Fotos von?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Dezember 2011)




----------



## DeejayFire (4. Dezember 2011)

Die lange zugfahrt hatt sich aufjedenfall gelohnt vile tips bekommen danke an alle die aufgebaut haben & für die vielen Ratschläge !


----------



## trialelmi (4. Dezember 2011)

> FrühlingsJam meets Winter : Datum 18.-19. Februar 2012
> AbenteuerHallen Kalk
> 
> bitte hier Voranmelden ....
> ...


Da ist nicht zum Voranmelden...


----------



## kamo-i (5. Dezember 2011)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Da ist nicht zum Voranmelden...



Japp. Oder einfach per Mail oder so? Ich will es auch tun! So richtig!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (5. Dezember 2011)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Da ist nicht zum Voranmelden...



Voranmeldung ist in den nächsten Tage online möglich ......


Phil


----------

